# Chittum Race Skiff Redux



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Most grateful....

The day after the 2018 Skiff Challenge in April, Chittum showed their full carbon Snake Bight 18 (12 degree) boat for viewing....no damage, stress cracks, etc. They continued to use the boat as a demo, then offered her in August. I bought her. Originally my plan was to take her to Mexico .. that plan has been delayed for the time being. I fished 2 days in Islamorada w/ Capt Brian Helms (great guide).

Modifications : 

- Yeti 50 jump seat cooler with cushions. 
- Console grab bar
- Removable bench seat backrest 
- 17 pitch Michigan Wheel prop instead of the 19 Pitch (better daily use for mid range thrust, hole shot and carrying heavier loads)

Yesterday, I remotely watched with euphoria as Team Chittum (Captain George Sawley, 1st Mate: Shane Casey, and ground crew Hal Chittum) made a special delivery.... 

Departed Miami at about 8 am. 
2 hours 45 minutes across the Gulf Stream to Bahamas, customs in Cat Cay (1 hour delay)

Then they crossed the Great Bahama Bank SE to finally reach some lee protection on the West side of Andros, then south to enter the North Bight for the run to the the east side: Big Charlie’s, Cargill Creek in Andros...

200 miles in 8.5 hours in generally rough conditions, consumed only 26 gallons of fuel. 

I’d call that a Skiff Challenge. These guys are my heroes! That carbon race boat is one hell of a skiff!

On my way to Bahamas now... plan fish this skiff with Charlie Neymour the next 4 days and as much as possible through the Spring of 2019...

Somehow this whole experience made my “Bahamas home” of the last 20 years feel closer. Skiffs are my mid life crisis... not a bad vice though...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2018)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Impressive run. Hope Hal didn't get sick on this expedition.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Zika said:


> Impressive run. Hope Hal didn't get sick on this expedition.


Hal towed the boat from Stuart to Miami. He was on board in spirit for sure. 

The story is George. The weather window for this trip opened up suddenly... we were expecting it would be next Tuesday. George made the 200 mile run on an hour and a half sleep, after popping the mold on the new 21 foot model and some personal matters...something about a Colombian gal...


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Impressive. I'm just trying to count your Chittums Take care Steve and post up some nice Andros Bones......
Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn Steve, you must be living right!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, I’m grateful every day.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Stevie is the man.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Stevie said:


> Hal towed the boat from Stuart to Miami. He was on board in spirit for sure.
> 
> The story is George. The weather window for this trip opened up suddenly... we were expecting it would be next Tuesday. George made the 200 mile run on an hour and a half sleep, after popping the mold on the new 21 foot model and some personal matters...something about a Colombian gal...


Hey, Steve. If you know, can you share the weather resources that they used to pick their window? I know there are many. I will be planning a trip across in a slightly larger boat next summer and I'm collecting resources to use for my trip. Thanks!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

mwolaver said:


> Hey, Steve. If you know, can you share the weather resources that they used to pick their window? I know there are many. I will be planning a trip across in a slightly larger boat next summer and I'm collecting resources to use for my trip. Thanks!


Whenever we cross I have just checked multiple weather outlets and sometimes I do look at wave heights on the offshore buoy depending on where we are crossing. I have crossed from Canaveral, Ft. Pierce, Stuart, Palm Beach and will be doing it soon from Miami. With the Stream flowing north you really just try to aim for a wind direction that has no north in it that can stack the waves in the stream. When George and Shane went this past weekend it was not the ideal weekend for just any pleasure boater and had a deadline to meet. There is always some risk even if it is calling for calm winds but really isnt all that bad. Depending on where you cross it could be 100 miles to as little as 46 miles. Just make sure you have spares of important items, your safety gear is checked and go have fun.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

nativejax said:


> Whenever we cross I have just checked multiple weather outlets and sometimes I do look at wave heights on the offshore buoy depending on where we are crossing. I have crossed from Canaveral, Ft. Pierce, Stuart, Palm Beach and will be doing it soon from Miami. With the Stream flowing north you really just try to aim for a wind direction that has no north in it that can stack the waves in the stream. When George and Shane went this past weekend it was not the ideal weekend for just any pleasure boater and had a deadline to meet. There is always some risk even if it is calling for calm winds but really isnt all that bad. Depending on where you cross it could be 100 miles to as little as 46 miles. Just make sure you have spares of important items, your safety gear is checked and go have fun.


PM sent


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

nativejax said:


> Whenever we cross I have just checked multiple weather outlets and sometimes I do look at wave heights on the offshore buoy depending on where we are crossing. I have crossed from Canaveral, Ft. Pierce, Stuart, Palm Beach and will be doing it soon from Miami. With the Stream flowing north you really just try to aim for a wind direction that has no north in it that can stack the waves in the stream. When George and Shane went this past weekend it was not the ideal weekend for just any pleasure boater and had a deadline to meet. There is always some risk even if it is calling for calm winds but really isnt all that bad. Depending on where you cross it could be 100 miles to as little as 46 miles. Just make sure you have spares of important items, your safety gear is checked and go have fun.


Are you crossing in a skiff or a bigger boat? Been wanting to take a skiff over for a couple decades now.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

EvanHammer said:


> Are you crossing in a skiff or a bigger boat? Been wanting to take a skiff over for a couple decades now.


Bayboat. PM me if you would like to discuss.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Stevie...the 2 and the 12 degree! Hero, for sure haha.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

SUPER COOL GUYS


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Here is a link to one clip as they approach Cat Cay. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq0zVGqB_Is/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=12cpvhq2y0y7m


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like 4-6 foot waves....


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

dhenderson said:


> Looks like 4-6 foot waves....


----------

